# Sore throat/cough medications while breast feeding



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there, I've been struggling with a really sore throat and cough for the past 2-3 days. I'm still breast feeding my 2 year old, and I just wondered if there was anything I could take other than paracetamol. I had something similar when my son was a newborn and was told there was nothing I could take, other than throat sweets, but I just wondered whether, now my son is older, there was anything that's ok to take while breast feeding. 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing that works  Cough medicine is not known for its robust evidence base. Personally I'd stick with paracetamol for any pain and just hot drinks. If throat is dry or tickly then you could try glycerin, lemon &honey cough mixture or plain cough sweets.


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot maz. I'll try the cough mixture you recommend


----------

